

The impact of a terminal - novascorpio
http://saffer.posterous.com/the-impact-of-a-terminal

======
burgerbrain
Article author seems to confuses 'terminal emulator', 'terminal', and 'shell'.

For example: _"Funny enough, gnome-terminal does support some of the windows
defaults such as CTRL+LeftArrow to move back one word."_

That is a (presumably) bash feature, not gnome-terminal. (And if bash is
anything like zsh, it is capable of _quite_ a bit more.)

 _"The most important feature for me was not the alpha transparency or tabbed
command prompts, but the ability to select across multiple lines."_

And that is a _terminal emulator_ feature...

Futhermore, the "windows console" (whatever that's actually called) has very
little actually in common with _actual_ 'terminal [emulator]/shell/[p]tty'
stacks.

------
novascorpio
burgerbrain - You're right in that I use many of these terms literally
interchangably.

You're right about ctrl+arrow being a bash feature (confirmed using xterm) -
thanks!

What I was trying to get across in the article is that the entire
emulator/shell/tty is a package and people are quite particular about theirs.

~~~
makecheck
It is possible with xterm by the way, just in a different way (escape-f or
escape-b).

